# تلويث سمعة المسيحية !!!!!!!!!!! تعالوااااااااااا&#15



## مايكل (27 أكتوبر 2005)

*تلويث سمعة المسيحية !!!!!!!!!!! تعالوااااااااااا&#15*

جريدة النبأ الوطنى تنشر صور وقصة مفبركة لتلويث سمعة المسيحية فى مصر
-


جريدة النبأ الوطنى

وصلتنى نسخة من جريدة النبأ الوطنى العدد 663 السنة الرابعة – صدرت يوم الأحد 17ـ يونيو 2001 الموافق ربيع أول 1422 هجرية , ووصلتنى أيضاً جريدة أخبار الحوادث العدد 483 الخميس 14 من ربيع الآخر 1422هـ الموافق 5 يوليو 2001 تصدر كل خميس عن دار أخبار اليوم ورئيس التحريرالمسئول ممدوح مهران – وكبيرالمستشارين للجريدة طيار صلاح مبارك وقد نشرت هذه الجريدة 14صور مخلة بالآداب العامة تظهر أوضاعاً جنسية لراهب مشلوح " طرد من ديرة " مع تحقيق صحفى بأن هذه الفحشاء تم فى هيكل كنيسة العذراء بالمحرق ومسح الراهب عورته فى ستر الكنيسة وبإطلاع الأقباط على الجريدة فى مصر قاموا بمظاهرات تشجب وتندد بكذب ما نشر وهذه أول مره فى التاريخ يثور المسيحيون المصريون هذه الثوره ! 



جريدة النبأ الصفراء التى أستغلتها الحكومة المصرية فى الهجوم المعنوى على الدير المحرق وقداسة الرهبان المسيحيية وتدنيس المقدسات المسيحية فى مصر وتحطيم سمعة المسيحيين التى أمتازوا بها منذ دخول المسيحية مصر وحتى الان 



ومن إطلاعى على هذه الجريدة الصفراء لاحظت الآتى :-

عند الإطلاع على الصور المنشورة وجد إختلاف زمنى بين ثلاث صور أثناء إقامة الراهب المشلوح فى الدير  أما باقى الصور فقد دخل الشيب إلى لحيته وهىالصور التى صورت عندما طرد من ديره وعرضتهما الجريدة لإيهام الرأى العام فى مصر أن الفحشاء تمت داخل الدير .

أغفلت الجريدة عن عمد أن هذا الراهب مطرود من الدير قبل ست سنوات منذ سنة 1996وهو يعتبر رجلاً عادياً يحاكم كأى شخص بصوره فردية وعندما قام الأقباط برد فعلهم نشرت النبأ خبر طرده من الدير فى اليوم التالى 

الجريدة تذهب للرقابة الحكومية العامة قبل صدورها وأيضاً شريط الفيديو الجنسى والمستندات كانت من ضمن أحراز النيابة فىالقضيه رقم 765ـ 2001 حصر أمن دوله  من هو المسئولين فى الحكومه الذين كانوا وراء هذه الأكاذيب المنشورة فى الجريدة .

وإذا كان الزنى تم فعلا فلماذا ذهبت المرأة تشكوا الراهب الساقط إلى البطريركية والبوليس إلا إذا كان هذا الراهب سرق منهم ذهباً ثم فبرك شريطاً عن طريق الكمبيوتر ليسكت المرأة . 

وأسفل هذا الكلام ألاف الأقباط المهاجرين يخرجون فى مسيرة سلميه تندد بالأشتراك الحكومى فى هذه المهزلة اللاأخلاقية وقد تجمعوا أمام البرلمان فى سيدنى بأستراليا وكان معهم النائب المسيحى فريد نايل , كما خرجت مظاهرة مماثلة فى ملبورن


----------



## انسانية (29 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا على نقلك للموضوع

عزيزي مايكل..

هل تستطيع انزال الصور والنبا من الجريدة نفسها كي يكون بمثابة دليل؟.

اذا كان هذا افتراء على ذلك الرجل..فما عليك الا ان تدافع عنه وان تنظف سمعته

بالنسبة لي..اذا قرات بخبر يشبه هذا الخبر..والمتهم مسلم

فما عساي الا ان اقول((حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل))

وشكرا على الموضوع

ويعجبني دفاعك عن دينك والمسيحيين

صديقتك المسلمة:
نسرين


----------



## Always Together (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا جدا يا مايكل 
وصدقني المسيح قادر يرد عليهم 
اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## Zayer (30 أكتوبر 2005)

Always Together قال:
			
		

> شكرا جدا يا مايكل
> وصدقني المسيح قادر يرد عليهم
> اذكرني في صلاتك


 انت ما تعلم ان عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام 

اذا عاد راح يكون في صفنا ؟ 

راح يكون مسلم وراح يصلي خلف مسلم  وراح يدعوكم الى الاسلام  

وبيقول لكم انه نبي وليس رب  

وان شاء الله راح يكون هذا الشئ قريب جدا


----------



## انسانية (30 أكتوبر 2005)

zayer...شكرا على كلمتك الرائعة


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انت ما تعلم ان عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام
> 
> اذا عاد راح يكون في صفنا ؟
> 
> ...




مثل ماقال أخي الZayer المسيح هو نبي و سيظهر أخر الزمان مع الإمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه وسيصلى خلف الإمام مهدي عليه السلام, لماذا ؟

لأن نبوة سيدنا عيسى أنتهت

وسيهديكم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وسيحارب اليهود لأنهم أشر أمة وهم قتلة الأنبياء

أما عن قولك المسيح قادر عليهم :
ليس المسيح قادر عليهم إنما الله تعالى ثم الصحف تنشر كل شيء ولانتسطيع القول أن من نشره هو مسلم على المذهب الصحيح.

وشكراً


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

زير رجاء عدم الخروج من الموضوع


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

مايكل قال:
			
		

> جريدة النبأ الوطنى تنشر صور وقصة مفبركة لتلويث سمعة المسيحية فى مصر
> -
> 
> 
> ...



ماشاء الله  :d 


والله لم أفهم شيئاً من الموضوع !؟!؟!؟!


----------



## Zayer (30 أكتوبر 2005)

> زير رجاء عدم الخروج من الموضوع





> زين رجاء عدم الخروج من الموضوع



لم افهم قصدك بالضبط 

هل اننا خرجنا عن نطاق الموضوع 

او تقول لنا لا تخرجو 

ارجو ان توضح اكثر


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

كيف تشهد التوراة والانجيل وحتى (((((((( القران )))))))))))
عن صلب المسيح وقيامته
وبعد ذلك ينفي كلامه بل ياتي باالعكس
وشو الشغل حرب
صفي وصفك
نحن لسنا في زمن السيف
والمسيح ليس محارب البشر بل محب البشر
وهاهو يدعوك اقبله لكي تحظى بالنعيم


----------



## makakola (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*


			
				مايكل قال:
			
		


			جريدة النبأ الوطنى تنشر صور وقصة مفبركة لتلويث سمعة المسيحية فى مصر
-


جريدة النبأ الوطنى

وصلتنى نسخة من جريدة النبأ الوطنى العدد 663 السنة الرابعة – صدرت يوم الأحد 17ـ يونيو 2001 الموافق ربيع أول 1422 هجرية , ووصلتنى أيضاً جريدة أخبار الحوادث العدد 483 الخميس 14 من ربيع الآخر 1422هـ الموافق 5 يوليو 2001 تصدر كل خميس عن دار أخبار اليوم ورئيس التحريرالمسئول ممدوح مهران – وكبيرالمستشارين للجريدة طيار صلاح مبارك وقد نشرت هذه الجريدة 14صور مخلة بالآداب العامة تظهر أوضاعاً جنسية لراهب مشلوح " طرد من ديرة " مع تحقيق صحفى بأن هذه الفحشاء تم فى هيكل كنيسة العذراء بالمحرق ومسح الراهب عورته فى ستر الكنيسة وبإطلاع الأقباط على الجريدة فى مصر قاموا بمظاهرات تشجب وتندد بكذب ما نشر وهذه أول مره فى التاريخ يثور المسيحيون المصريون هذه الثوره ! 



جريدة النبأ الصفراء التى أستغلتها الحكومة المصرية فى الهجوم المعنوى على الدير المحرق وقداسة الرهبان المسيحيية وتدنيس المقدسات المسيحية فى مصر وتحطيم سمعة المسيحيين التى أمتازوا بها منذ دخول المسيحية مصر وحتى الان 



ومن إطلاعى على هذه الجريدة الصفراء لاحظت الآتى :-

عند الإطلاع على الصور المنشورة وجد إختلاف زمنى بين ثلاث صور أثناء إقامة الراهب المشلوح فى الدير  أما باقى الصور فقد دخل الشيب إلى لحيته وهىالصور التى صورت عندما طرد من ديره وعرضتهما الجريدة لإيهام الرأى العام فى مصر أن الفحشاء تمت داخل الدير .

أغفلت الجريدة عن عمد أن هذا الراهب مطرود من الدير قبل ست سنوات منذ سنة 1996وهو يعتبر رجلاً عادياً يحاكم كأى شخص بصوره فردية وعندما قام الأقباط برد فعلهم نشرت النبأ خبر طرده من الدير فى اليوم التالى 

الجريدة تذهب للرقابة الحكومية العامة قبل صدورها وأيضاً شريط الفيديو الجنسى والمستندات كانت من ضمن أحراز النيابة فىالقضيه رقم 765ـ 2001 حصر أمن دوله  من هو المسئولين فى الحكومه الذين كانوا وراء هذه الأكاذيب المنشورة فى الجريدة .

وإذا كان الزنى تم فعلا فلماذا ذهبت المرأة تشكوا الراهب الساقط إلى البطريركية والبوليس إلا إذا كان هذا الراهب سرق منهم ذهباً ثم فبرك شريطاً عن طريق الكمبيوتر ليسكت المرأة . 

وأسفل هذا الكلام ألاف الأقباط المهاجرين يخرجون فى مسيرة سلميه تندد بالأشتراك الحكومى فى هذه المهزلة اللاأخلاقية وقد تجمعوا أمام البرلمان فى سيدنى بأستراليا وكان معهم النائب المسيحى فريد نايل , كما خرجت مظاهرة مماثلة فى ملبورن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوع منقول من هنا
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_246.htm

رجاء المحافظة على حقوق الملكية الفكرية للغير والإشارة للمصدر فى حالة نقل المواضيع، فمن يقرأ الموضوع يعتقد أن النسخة قد وصلتك وأنت تكتب لنا ملاحظاتك، وهذا غير صحيح

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> كيف تشهد التوراة والانجيل وحتى (((((((( القران )))))))))))
> عن صلب المسيح وقيامته
> وبعد ذلك ينفي كلامه بل ياتي باالعكس
> وشو الشغل حرب
> ...




القراّن ذكر أن المسيح رفعه الله عندما أرادوا صلبه ثم جعل رفيقه الخائن يشبه فصلبوا صديقه الخائن وأنتم تعتقدون أنه المسيح.


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحيح رفعه الله
ولكنك لم تبدأ النص من اوله
ياعيسى اني متوفيك ورافعك اليه ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل كل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا الى يوم القيامة
لاتنسى لديك سؤال
عن سورة الاسراء والعدد الاول
انني انتظر*


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *صحيح رفعه الله
> ولكنك لم تبدأ النص من اوله
> ياعيسى اني متوفيك ورافعك اليه ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل كل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا الى يوم القيامة
> لاتنسى لديك سؤال
> ...



أنا جاوبت عليك بالسورة والتفسير


أما عن 


> ياعيسى اني متوفيك ورافعك اليه ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل كل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا الى يوم القيامة



*إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (55) فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَأُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن نَّاصِرِينَ (56) وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ (57) ذَلِكَ نَتْلُوهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالذِّكْرِ الْحَكِيمِ (58) 
* 
154 - في تفسير على بن ابراهيم حدثنى ابى عن ابن ابى عمير عن جميل بن صالح عن حمران بن اعين عن ابى جعفر عليه السلام قال: ان عيسى عليه السلام وعد أصحابه ليلة رفعه الله اليه فاجتمعوا اليه عند المساء وهم اثنا عشر رجلا: فأدخلهم بيتا ثم خرج عليهم من عين في زاوية البيت وهو ينفض رأسه من الماء: فقال ان الله اوحى إلى انه رافعى اليه الساعة و مطهرى من اليهود فأيكم يلقى عليه شبحى فيقتل ويصلب ويكون معى في درجتى؟ فقال شاب منهم: انا ياروح الله فقال: فأنت هوذا فقال لهم عيسى: اما ان منكم لمن يكفر بى قبل ان يصبح اثنى عشر كفرة فقال له رجل منهم: انا هويا نبى الله فقال عيسى: اتحس بذلك في نفسك فلتكن هو ثم قال لهم عيسى: اما انكم ستفترقون بعدى على ثلث فرق فرقتين مفريتين على الله في النار وفرقة تتبع شمعون صادقة على الله في الجنة ثم رفع الله عيسى اليه من زاوية البيت وهم ينظرون اليه قال: ان اليهود جاءت في طلب عيسى من ليلتهم فأخذوا الرجل الذى قال له عيسى ان منكم لمن يكفر بى قبل ان يصبح اثنى عشر كفرة واخذوا الشاب الذى القى عليه شبح عيسى عليه السلام فقتل وصلب وكفر الذى قال له عيسى تكفر قبل ان تصبح اثنتى عشرة كفرة).

155 - في كتاب الخصال عن محمد بن مسلم عن ابى جعفر عليه السلام قال في حديث طويل يذكر فيه الاغسال في شهر رمضان: وليلة احدى وعشرين وهى الليلة التى مات فيها اوصياء الانبياء وفيها رفع عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام.

156 - في كتاب كمال الدين وتمام النعمة باسناده إلى محمد بن اسمعيل القرشى عمن حدثه عن اسمعيل بن ابى رافع عن ابيه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله: ان جبرئيل عليه السلام نزل على بكتاب فيه خبر الملوك ملوك الارض وخبر من بعث من قبلى من الانبياء و الرسل وهو حديث طويل اخذنا منه موضع الحاجة قال: لما ملك اشج بن اشجان وكان يسمى الكيس وكان قد ملك مأتى وستا وستين سنة، ففى سنة احدى وخمسين من ملكه بعث الله عزوجل عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام واستودعه النور والعلم والحكمة وجميع علوم الانبياء قبله، وزاده الانجيل، وبعثه إلى بيت المقدس إلى بنى اسرائيل يدعوهم إلى كتابه وحكمته والى الايمان بالله وبرسوله، فأبى اكثره الاطغيانا وكفرا، فلما لم يؤمنوا به دعا ربه وعزم عليه، فمسخ منهم شياطين ليريهم آية فيعتبروا فلم يزدهم ذلك الاطغيانا و كفرا فاتى بيت المقدس فمكث يدعوهم يرغبهم فيما عند الله ثلثا وثلثين سنة حتى طلبته اليهود وادعت انها عذبته ودفنته في الارض حيا، وادعى بعضهم انهم قتلوه وصلبوه، وما كان الله ليجعل لهم عليه سلطانا وانما شبه لهم، وماقدروا على عذابه ودفنه، ولاعلى قتله وصلبه قوله عزوجل: انى متوفيك ورافعك إلى ومطهرك من الذين كفروا فلم يقدروا على قتله وصلبه، لانهم لوقدروا على ذلك كان تكذيبا لقوله، ولكن رفعه الله بعد أن توفاه عليه السلام، فلما اراد الله أن يرفعه اوحى اليه ان يستودع نورالله وحكمته، وعلم كتابه شمعون ابن حمون الصفا خليفته على المؤمنين ففعل ذلك. قال مؤلف هذا الكتاب عفى عنه: قد كتبنا لهذا الكلام تتمة عند قوله (ونبيا من الصالحين) مخالفة لاحياء عيسى يحيى بن زكريا عليه السلام فتامل فيهما.


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

الأن ماجوابك 

ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقاً


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

صدقني 
اضحكتني
من اين اتيت باسم هويا
وهل يعقل ان يموت الحوا رين من اجل كذبة
ومن يكذب رب المجد
ومئات النبوات التي تشير الى صلب المسيح في التوراة
ماذا نفعل بها
طيب انسى
والنبوات عن قيامته
طيب انسى
لقد ذكرت انه رفه قبل السيد ياهو على الصليب
فما بالك ب500 شاهدا راو المسيح يصعد الى السماء بعد الصلب بايام
ارجوك ياسيدي حتى السنة لاتقبل بهذا المنطق
انت ماسك الجعفرية
وغير مبال بالحقائق
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس
والتاريخ ياسيدي
اقرأ
وتاتي وتقول ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقاً
اي حق من غير حق


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> صدقني
> اضحكتني
> من اين اتيت باسم هويا
> وهل يعقل ان يموت الحوا رين من اجل كذبة
> ...




أنت تأقول ب500 شاهد؟؟؟ أين دليلك



نحن والسنة نتفق على أشياء كثيرة فلادخل لكم في المذاهب الإسلامية مادمتم لاتعرفونها جيداً 
وأنا شخصياً لا أرضى على أخواني السنة رجاء

وأي مقدس وأي تاريخ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماهو الدليل على أن المسيح صلبوه؟


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

ههههههههههههههههههه 


ما في دليل مقنع من الانجيل او القران  على ان عيسى صلب او لم يصلب 


فكل طرف ما يعترف بالذي مع الاخر   ومقتنع بالذي عنده فالمسلم يقول لم يصلب و المسيحي يقول صلب 


اذا ما الحل ؟   

الله سبحانه وتعالى رب المسلمين و المسيحيين خلق الانسان و انعم  عليه بنعمة عظيمة جدا جدا وهي العقل 

الله سبحانه لم يخلق شئ عبث ابدا 

والعقل الي عندنا هذا مو عبث ابدا ابدا 

اجل ليش ما تخلونا نستخدمه ؟ 

لما نستخدمه تقولو كلام انشائي اذا ما الحل ؟   


(( راح ابدأ بدليل بعد هذا الرد اقصد الدليل العقلي ))


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ما في دليل مقنع من الانجيل او القران  على ان عيسى صلب او لم يصلب
> ...



1 
صَلبُ المسيح وأثره في الإسلام

هذا الموضوع يثير جدليّة الإسلام، كما لم يثرها أيّ موضوع آخر. فمع أنّ القرآن يقول بوفاة المسيح قبل ارتفاعه إلى السماء، فإنّ علماء الإسلام اختلفوا في تفسير كلمة متوفّيك التي وردت في سورة آل عمران 55.

ففريق منهم يقول إنّ الوفاة هنا لا تعني الموت، بينما فريق آخر يقرّ بأنّ المسيح مات فعلاً. ولهم في ذلك روايات شتّى، يوردونها بالإسناد عن علماء معتَبَرين. وقد رأيتُ أنّه من المفيد إيراد بعضها نقلاً عن مفسّرين أعلام، كالطبري والرازي والزمخشري وغيرهم :

1 النوم : عن المثني، قال حدّثني إسحاق، عن عبد الله بن جعفر عن الربيع، في قوله إنّي متوفّيك قال وفاة النوم رفعه الله في منامه.

2 الاستيفاء : عن علي بن سهيل، عن ضمرة بن ربيعة، عن ابن شوذب، عن مطر الورّاق في القول إنّي متوفّيك قال متوفّيك من الدنيا وليس بوفاة موت.

3 القبض : عن يونس، قال أخبرنا ابن وهب، عن ابن زيد في قوله إنّي متوفّيك قابضك... ولم يمت بعد حتّى يُقتَل الدجّال وسيموت.

4 المقدّم الذي معناه التأخير : قال أبو جعفر الطبري بالإستناد على حديث متواتر عن محمّد، أنّه قال : ينزل عيسى ابن مريم فيقتل الدجّال ثمّ يمكث في الأرض مدّة، ذكرها واختلفتِ الرواية في مبلغها ثمّ يموت فيصلّي عليه المسلمون.

أمّا الفريق الذي يقرّ بأنّ الوفاة هي الموت، فلهم عدّة روايات متباينة منها :

1 عن المثنّى، قال حدّثَنا عبد الله بن صالح، عن معاوية، عن علي، عن ابن عبّاس، قوله إنّي متوفّيك أي مميتك.

2 عن ابن حميد، قال حدّثَنا سلمة، عن ابن إسحاق، عن وهب بن منبّه أنّه قال توفّى الله عيسى ابن مريم ثلاث ساعات حتّى رفعهجامع البيان 3 :289-292.

أمّا شرح الإمام الرازي فنقتبس منه الشهادات التالية :

قال هذا العالِم في تفسير الآية : إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنّي متوفّيك ورافعك إليّ! ، اعترفوا بأنّ الله : شرّف عيسى في هذه الآية بصفات :

الصفة الأولى : إنّي متوفّيك ونظيره قوله تعالى، حكاية عنه فلمّا توفّيتني كنتَ أنت الرقيب عليهم. واختلف أهل التأويل في هاتين الآيتين على طريقين أحدهما إجراء الآية على ظاهرها من غير تقديم ولا تأخير.

الصفة الثانية : فرض التقديم والتأخير فيها. أمّا الطريق الأول فبيانه من وجوه :

الوجه الأول : معنى قوله متوفّيك أي متمِّم عمرك، فحينئذٍ أتوفّاك. فلا أتركهم حتّى يقتلوك، بل أنا رافعك إلى سمائي، ومقرّبك لملائكتي، وأصونك عن أن يتمكّنوا من قتلك.

الوجه الثاني : متوفّيك أي مميتك. وهو مروي عن ابن العبّاس، وحمد بن إسحاق. قالوا والمقصود، أن لا يصل أعداؤه من اليهود إلى قتله. ثمّ أنّه بعد ذلك، أكرمه بِأن رفّعه إلى السماء، ثمّ اختلفوا على ثلاثة أوجه :

أوّلاً : قال وهب : توفّي ثلاث ساعات ثمّ رُفِع.

ثانياً : قال محمّد بن إسحاق : توفّي سبع ساعات ثمّ أحياه الله ورفعه.

ثالثاً : قال الربيع بن أنس : أنّه تعالى توفّاه حين رفعه إلى السماء. قال تعالى : الله يتوفّى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها التفسير الكبير 8 : 67.

فنظرا لتضارب الآراء عند فقهاء المسلمين واختلافهم في تفسير آي القرآن عن آخرة المسيح لا يستطيع الباحث المخلص إلاّ أن يتّجه إلى نصوص الإنجيل التي لا تحتاج إلى تأويل. لأنّ لا تناقض فيها بخصوص موت المسيح وقيامته وصعوده.


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

2
 الصليب في الإنجيل والقرآن

في الأصحاح الأّول من رسالته إلى الكورنثيّين، قال الرسول بولس : لِأَنَّ اليَهُودَ يَسْأَلُونَ آيَةً، وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ يَطْلُبُونَ حِكْمَةً، وَل كِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً : لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً، وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! وَأَمَّا للْمَدْعُوِّينَ : يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ، فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللّهِ وَحِكْمَةِ الله ِكورنثوس الأولى 1 :22-24. وقال في الأصحاح الثاني : وَأَنَ المَّا أَتَيْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْإِخْوَةُ، أَتَيْتُ لَيْسَ بِسُمُوِّ الكَلَامِ أَوِ الحِكْمَةِ مُنَادِيا لكُمْ بِشَهَادَةِ اللّهِ، لِأَنِّي لَمْ أَعْزِمْ أَنْ أَعْرِفَ شَيْئاً بَيْنَكُمْ إِلَّا يَسُوعَ المَسِيحَ وَإِيَّاهُ مَصْلُوباً كورنثوس الأولى 2 :1-2.

وإذا تأمّلنا في أقوال الرسل عامّة، نرى أنّ الإنجيل الذي بشّروا به منذ فجر المسيحيّة وقبله الناس وبه خلصوا، إنّما كان الخبر السارّ، الذي لخّصَه بولس بهذه العبارات الصريحة : َأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِالإِنْجِيلِ الذِي بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ، وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ، وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ، وَبِهِ أَيْضاً تَخْلُصُونَ، إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلَامٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. إِلَّا إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثاً! فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَّوَلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً : أَنَّ المَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الكُتُبِ، وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي اليَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الكُتُبِ كورنثوس الأولى 15 :1-4.

ومع ذلك، فبعد مرور ما يربو على الخمس ماية عام على انتشار هذا الإنجيل في كلّ العالَم، جاء مَن يعترض على هذه الحقيقة, لكأنّه يقول للمسيحيّين : أنتم على خطأ في دينكم!

ولعلّ أصحاب هذا الاعتراض أخذوا فكرتهم عن أهل البدع من اليهود المتنصّرين، الذين جاروا آباءهم بالاعتقاد أنّ المسيح لا يموت. ونحن مدينون جدّا ليوحنّا البشير الذي ذكر لنا هذا الأمر في إنجيله، إذ سجّلَ لنا قول الفرّيسيّين في حوارهم مع المسيح : نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الْأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الْإِنْسَانِ؟يوحنّا 12 :34.

ويذكر لنا المؤرّخون أنّ ضلالة كانت شائعة عند نصارى الجزيرة العربيّة مفادها أنّ المسيح، وهو القادر أن يتحوّل من صورة إلى صورة، حين جاء أعداؤه لإلقاء القبض عليه، ألقى شبهه على إنسان آخر، فصُلِب بديلاً عنه.

أمّا المسيح فقد ارتفع إلى الذي أرسله، هازئاً بأعدائه.

فالنصّ القرآنيّ عن آخرة المسيح، جاء متّفقاً مع هذه الرواية ومعاكسا لرواية اليهود، إذ يقول : وَقَوْلِهِمْ أي اليهود إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ا بْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الذِينَ ا خْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَالهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا ا تِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً بَل رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً سورة النساء 4 :157-158.

وعلّنا نفهم من رواية أهل البدع الذين التصقوا بالمسيحيّة، أنّ الصليب بالنسبة لهم لم يكن قضيّة تاريخ وعقيدة فداء. بل مسألة رمزيّة كالنجم الذي اهتدى المجوس به إلى مهد طفل المذود في بيت لحم، وكهيئة الحمامة التي نزل بها الروح القدس على المسيح أثناء عماده في نهر الأردنّ. أمّا الخشبة الضخمة التي عُلّق يسوع عليها والتي هي مذبح الفداء، الذي قُدّم عليه حَمَل الله ليرفع خطيّة العالم، فلا أهمّيّة لها عندهم. لكأنّهم يرفضون الحقيقة التي نادى بها رسول الأمم : اَلْمَسِيحُ ا فْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لِأَجْلِنَا، لِأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ : مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. لِتَصِيرَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِلْأُمَمِ فِي المَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لِنَنَالَ بِالإِيمَانِ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ غلاطية 3 :13-14.

ولعلّ أغرب ما يُقال في الاعتراض على الصليب، هو ما جاء في الإنجيل المزوَّر والمنسوب إلى يوحنّا، والذي ألَّفَه أولئك المبدعون : إنّ هذا الصليب المنير، الذي تراه أمامك ليس بصليب الخشب الذي ستراه عند رجوعك إلى الأرض. على ذلك الصليب لم أكن إيّاي الذي تسمعه الآن ولا تراه. لقد ظنّوني مَن لستُ إيّاه، إذ لم أكن حينئذٍ مَن كنت بين الجماهير.

فممّالا شكّ فيه أنّ الإسلام ورث هذا النفور من الصليب من أولئك المبدعين، الذين كانوا منتشرين في الجزيرة العربيّة التي هي مهد الإسلام. والمؤسف في الأمر، أن يختلف فقهاء الإسلام في موضوع إحلال الشبه محلّ المسيح، وتنطلق عدّة روايات متباينة منها :

أ - أنّ اليهود لمّا صمّموا على قتل عيسى رفعه الله إلى السماء، فخاف رؤساؤهم من انتفاض الشعب عليهم فأخذوا إنساناً وقتلوه وصلبوه ولبَّسوا على الناس أنّه عيسى.


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

احم احم نبدأ بسم الله 

كما نعلم ان الله ارسل كثير من الانبياء عليهم السلام قبل عيسى عليه السلام 

وقد ذكر قصص كثير من الانبياء في القران 

وكذلك ذكر في الانجيل ( مع اني ما قريت الانجيل بس اعتقد انه عندكم شوية قصص ) 


واحنا سمعنا عن انبياء كثار  , الله سبحانه وتعالى ارسلهم الى قوم وهذول القوم لم يؤمنو جميعهم بل انهم ارادو ان يأذو النبي 

مثل النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام  ما ادري اذا تؤمنو به لو لا  

اذا قذفوه قومه الى نار كبيرة جدا 

والله سبحانه وتعالى انقذه من تلك النار اذ غير قوانين الكون عشان هذا النبي عليه السلام 

وهو نبي والله انقذه   

ومثال اخر نبي الله موسى عليه السلام وانتو تعرفون قصته 

الله سبحانه وتعالى انجاه ولم يوجد هناك تضحية لاجل احد ولا شئ 

وهو نبي والله انقذه 


وكذلك نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام  وما يحتاج اذكر قصته  

وهو نبي والله انقذه 

وكذلك يونس عليهم السلام 

وهو نبي والله انقذه 


وجميع الانبياء عليهم السلام الله انجاهم وانقذهم ولم توجد هناك تضحيات لاجل احد ولم يموتو لاجل احد 


الان لماذا الله سبحانه وتعالى الذي انقذ الانبياء 
لم ينقذ ابنه كما تدعون ؟ لماذا ينقذ الانبياء وهم بشر ويترك ابنه يموت كما تدعون 


اذا هذا اول دليل عقلي  

انقاذ الله للأنبياء و ترك ابنه للموت والالم 

وهناك سؤال على هذي النقطة ايضا 

لماذا مات عيسى عليه السلام ؟ ماهي الاهداف الى هذي التضحية على حسب قولكم 

ماهي الفوائد والقيم التي نستفيد منها من هذي التضحية 

ابي شئ مقنع شئ يدخل العقل و يقتنع به  وتفكرو قبل لا تردو 

وانا بنتضر ردكم و راح اذكر لكم مثال لتضحية من الاسلام ( ارجو من الاخوة المسلمين عدم ذكره  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 


نأتي الى الدليل العقلي الثاني 

لو كنا في ذاك الوقت الذي ظهر فيه النبي عيسى عليه السلام 

وكنا موجودين راح نراه على شكل البشر راح نراه انسان  يأكل و يشرب و ينام ويتألم ( وهذي كلها صفات المخلوقين ) 

وغير كذا انه ولد ولادة من ام بشرية 

اذا السؤال هنا لماذا عيسى ولد ولادة ؟ اليس إله وكان موجود من قبل خلق السماوت والارض ؟ 

اذا كان موجود من قبل خلق السماوت والارض  اذا لماذا يولد  ؟ ليش ما نزل من السماء ؟ 

او انه كان غير موجود والله ولده في ذاك الوقت ( استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله ) 


اذا الدليل الثاني اتصاف عيسى عليه السلام بجميع صفات البشر 
والدليل الثالث ولادة عيسى عليه السلام 

فكرو في انفسكم وحاورو عقولكم قبل الرد 

واذا رديتو ابي ردود من العقل و ليس من كتابكم او كتبنا 

ابي ما تسموه كلام انشائي 

اوكي ؟  ما ابي ادلة من الانجيل او غيره  ابي ادلة من العقل  


اكرر و ازيد ادلة من العقل العقل العقل


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

ب - أنّ الله ألقى شبه عيسى على إنسان آخر فمات هذا بديلاً عنه. ولهذه الرواية عدّة وجوه :

1 - دخل تيطاوس اليهوديّ بيتاً، كان المسيح فيه بقصد اعتقاله، فلم يجده. وألقى الله شبه عيسى عليه، فلمّا خرج ظنّوه أنّه عيسى فأخذوه وصلبوه.

2 - أنّ اليهود حين اعتقلوا عيسى، أقاموا عليه حارساً. ولكنّ عيسى رُفِعَ إلى السماء بأعجوبة، وألقى الله شبهه على الحارس فأُخِذَ وصُلِبَ وهو يصرخ أنا لست بعيسى.

3 - وُعِدَ أحد أصحاب عيسى بالجنّة فتطوّع بالموت عنه، فألقى الله شبه عيسى عليه فأُخرِجَ وصُلِبَ. أمّا عيسى فرُفِعَ إلى السماء.

4 - نافق أحد تابعِي عيسى أي يهوذا وجاء مع اليهود ليدلّهم عليه. فلمّا دخل معهم لأخذه ألقى الله عليه شبهه فأُخِذ وقُتِل وصُلِبَ.

وقد سرد أبو جعفر الطبري في كتابه جامع البيان عدّة روايات في هذا الصدد.

الأولى أنّ بعضهم قال : لمّا أحاطت اليهود بعيسى وبأصحابه أحاطوا به، وهم لا يثبتون في معرفة عيسى عينه. وذلك أنّهم جميعاً حُوِّلوا في صورة عيسى. فأُشكِل الأمر على الذين كانوا يريدون قتلَ عيسى. فخرج إليهم بعض مَن كان في البيت مع عيسى فقتلوه وهم يحسبونه عيسى.

الثانية مروية عن ابن حمية، عن يعقوب القمّيّ، عنوهب بن منبّه. قال : أتى عيسى ومعه سبعة عشر من الحواريّينفي بيت وأحاطوا به. فلمّا دخلوا صّورهم الله كلّهم على صورة عيسى. فقالوا لهم سحرتمونا. لتبرزنَ لنا عيسى، أو لنقتلنّكم جميعاً.فقال عيسى لأصحابه : مَن يشتري نفسه منكماليوم بالجنّة؟ فقال رجل منهم أنا. فخرج إليهم، فقال أنا عيسى فأخذوه، فقتلوه وصلبوه. فمِن ثمّ شُبّه لهم. وظنّوا أنّهم قتلوا عيسى. ورفع الله عيسى من يوم ذلك.

الثالثة مروية عن محمّد بن الحسين، عن أحمد بن المفصّل، عن أسباط، عن السديّ، قال إنّ بني اسرائيل حصروا عيسى وتسعة عشر رجلاً من الحواريّين في بيت. فقال عيسى لأصحابه : مَن يأخذ صورتي، فيُقتَل وله الجنّة؟ فأخذها رجل منه، وصعد بعيسى إلى السماء. فلمّا خرج الحواريّون أبصروهم تسعة عشر، فأخبروهم أنّ عيسى عليه السلام قد صعد بهم إلى السماء فجعلوا يعدّون القوم، فيجدون أنّهم ينقصون رجلاً من العدّة، ويرون صورة عيسى فيهم فشكّوا فيه. وعلى ذلك الرجل. وهم يرون أنّه عيسى فصلبوه.

الرابعة مروية عن ابن حميد، عن سلمة عن ابن إسحاق. قال : كان اسم ملك بني إسرائيل الذي أُرسِل إلى عيسى ليقتله رجلاً منهم يُقال له داود. فلمّا أجمعوا لذلك، لم يفزع عبد من عباده بالموت فزعه. ولم يجزع جزعه. وإنّه ليقول عمّا يزعمون : اللهمّ أِن كنتَ صارفاً هذه الكأس عن أحد من خلقك، فاصرفها عنّي وحتّى أِن جلده من كرب ذلك، ليتفصّد دماً. فدخل المدخل الذي أجمعوا أن يدخلوا عليه فيه، ليقتلوه، هو وأصحابه، وهم ثلاثة عشر بعيسى. فلمّا أيقن أنّهم داخلون عليه ألقى شبهه على أحدهم فأمسكوه وصلبوه.

الخامسة مروية عن سلمة، قال حدّثني رجل كان نصرانيّاً فأسلم، أنّ عيسى حين جاءه من الله إنّي رافعك إليّ، قال : يا معشر الحواريّين أيّكم يحب أن يكون رفيقي في الجنّة، على أن يشبّه للقوم في صورتي فيقتلوه مكاني؟ فقال سرجس. أنا يا روح الله. قال فاجلس في مجلسي. فجلس فيه ورفع عيسى، فدخلوا عليه فأخذوه فصلبوه. فكان هو الذي صلبوه وشُبّه لهم جمع البيان 6 :12-14.

وجاء في تفسير السنوي الجزء الأوّل عن مالك : من المحتمل أن يكون المسيح، مات حقيقة، وأنّه سيحيا في آخر الزمان، ويقتل الدجّال.

وجاء في تفسير ابن كثير، عن إدريس : قال : مات المسيح ثلاثة أيّام ثمّ بعثه الله ورفعه.


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

وقال إخوان الصفا : إنّ المسيح مات وصُلِبَ وقام وتراءى لخاصّته بعد ذلك إخوان الصفا جزء 4، ص3. وكذلك اختلفوا في اسم الشخص الذي صُلِب. ففريق قال إنّه يهوذا، وفريق قال إنّه تيطاوس، وفريق قال إنّه سرجس، وفريق قال إنّه أحد الحواريّين وكذلك مفسّرو القرآن، إلاّ قليلاً منهم لم يكونوا أكثر توفيقاً في رواياتهم. فقد قال الجلالان في تفسير مقالة القرآن : ولكن شُبّه له المقتول وهو صاحبهم بعيسى، أي ألقى الله عليه شبه عيسى فظنّوه إيّاه فقتلوه وصلبوه. وأنّ الذين اختلفوا فيهأي عيسى لفي شكّ منه أي مَن قتله. لأنّ بعضهم لمّا رأوا المقتول قالوا، الوجه وجه عيسى أمّا الجسد فليس بجسده، وقال بعض آخر أنّه، هو هو تفسير الجلالين ص 135.

وقال البيضاوي : روي أن رهطاً من اليهود سبُّوا عيسى وأمّه، فدعى عليهم فمُسخوا قردة وخنازير. فاجتمعت اليهود على قتله، فأخبره الله بأنّه يرفعه إلى السماء. فقال لأصحابه : أيّكم يرضى بأَن يُلقى عليه شبهي فيُقتَل ويُصلَب ويدخل الجنّة. فقام رجل منهم فألقى الله عليه شبهه فقُتل وصُلِب.

أمّا الزمخشريّ، فقد قال : شُبّه لهم أي خُيِّلَ إليهم، أو توهّموا أو أوهموا أنّهم قتلوه وصلبوه، فهو ميت لا حيّ، بل هو حيّ لأنّ الله رفعه إليه.

ولا مراء في أنّ هذا التباين في الروايات، نجم عن عدم وجود نصّ صريح في القرآن، حول نهاية أيّام جسد المسيح على الأرض. وهذا التباين فتح باب الإشكال والتضارب في الآراء. ولهذا لم يكن بدّ لعالمٍ نزيه كالإمام العلاّمة فخر الدين الرازي، أن يفنّد قصّة الشبه تفنيداً محكماً. ففي تفسيره العدد 55 من سورة آل عمران يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ عالج مسألة الشبه بكلّ موضوعيّة إذ قال :

من مباحث هذه الآية موضع مشكل، وهو أنّ نصّ القرآن دلّ على أنّه تعالى حين رفعه ألقى شبهه على غيره، على ما قال وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شُبّه لهم والأخبار أيضاً واردة بذلك، إلاّ أنّ الروايات اختلفت. فتارة يروي أنّ الله تعالى ألقى شبهه على بعض الأعداء الذين دلّوا اليهود على مكانه حتّى قتلوه وصلبوه، وتارة يروي أنّه رغب بعض خواصّ أصحابه في أن يلقي شبهه حتّى يُقتل مكانه. وبالجملة فكيفما كان، ففي إلقاء شبهه على الغير إشكالات :

الإشكال الأول أنّا لو جوّزنا إلقاء شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر، لزم السفسطة. فإنّي إذا رأيت ولدي، ثمّ رأيته ثانياً فحينئذٍ أجوز أن يكون هذا الذي رأيته ثانياً، ليس بولدي، بل هو إنسان أُلقي شبهه عليه. وحينئذٍ يرتفع الأمان على المحسوسات. وأيضاً فالصحابة الذين رأوا محمّداً، يأمرهم وينهاهم، وجب أن لا يعرفوا أنّه محمّد، لاحتمال أنّه ألقى شبهه على غيره. وذلك يفضي إلى سقوط الشرائع. وأيضاً فمدار الأمر في الأخبار المتواترة، على أن يكون المخبر الأّول، إنّما أخبر عن المحسوس. فإذا جاز وقوع الغلط في المبصرات، كان سقوط خبر التواتر أولى. وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب، أوّله سفسطة، وآخره أبطال النبّوات بالكلّيّة.

الإشكال الثاني هو أنّ الله تعالى كان قد أمر جبريل عليه السلام، بأَن يكون معه في أكثر الأحوال. هكذا قال المفسّرون في تفسير قوله إذ أيّدتُك بروح القدس ثمّ أنّ طرف جناح واحد من أجنحة جبريل، كان يكفي العالم من البشر. فكيف لم يكفِ في منع أولئك اليهودِ عنه؟ وأيضاً المسيح لمّا كان قادراً على إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمة والأبرص فكيف لم يقدر على إماتة أولئك اليهود، الذين قصدوه بالسوء، وعلى إسقامهم، وإلقاء الزمانة والفلج عليهم حتّى يصيروا عاجزين عن التعرّض له؟

الإشكال الثالث أنّه تعالى كان قادراً على تخليصه من أولئك الأعداء بأن يرفعه إلى السماء. فما الفائدة في إلقاء شبهه على غيره، إلاّ إلقاء مسكين في القتل، من غير فائدة إليه؟

الإشكال الرابع أنّه ألقى شبهه على غيره، ثمّ أنّه رُفِعَ بعد ذلك إلى السماء فالقوم اعتقدوا فيه أنّه عيسى، مع أنّه ما كان عيسى. فهذا كان إلقاء لهم في الجهل والتلبيس، وهذا لا يليق بحكمة الله.

الإشكال الخامس أنّ النصارى على كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وشدّة محبّتهم للمسيح وغلّوهم في أمره. أخبروا أنّهم شاهدوه مقتولاً ومصلوباً. فلو أنكرنا ذلك، كان طعناً في التواتر. والطعن في التواتر يوجب الطعن في نبوّة محمّد، ونبوّة عيسى، بل في وجودهما، ووجود سائر الأنبياء، وكلّ ذلك باطل.

الإشكال السادس أنّه ثبت بالتواتر أنّ المصلوب بقي حيّاً زماناً طويلاً. فلو لم يكن ذلك عيسى، بل كان غيره، لأظهر الجزع، ولَقال : إنّي لست بعيسى بل إنّما أنا غيره. ولبالغ في تعريف هذا المعنى. ولو ذُكِر ذلك، لاشتهر عند الخلق هذا المعنى. فلمّالم يوجد شيء من هذا، علمنا أنّ الأمر ليس على ما ذكرتم.التفسير الكبير 7 :70-71.

ولكن إن كان القرآن في مقالته ينفي صلب المسيح، فهو لم ينفِ موته قبل ارتفاعه إلى السماء. وحين نتأمّل في آخرة المسيح من خلال القرآن نجد ثلاثة نصوص تؤكّد موته بكلمة وفاة أو موت ونصّين يؤكّدان موته قتلاً :

1وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً سورة مريم 19 :33. ففي هذا النصّ إعتراف صريح بأنّ المسيح تجسّد ومات وبُعِث، وذلك على شكل نبوّة مرتكزة على معجزة. وهذا يوافق نصّ الإنجيل روحاً وحرفاً.

2إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الذِينَ ا تَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ القِيَامَةِ سورة آل عمران 3 :55.

3وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ا بْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ ا تَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَاليْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الغُيُوبِ مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ ا عْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ سورة المائدة 5 :116-117.

4وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ا بْنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ القُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَالا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ ا سْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ سورة البقرة 2 :87. فكلمة تقتلون هنا لا لبس فيها، ولا يصحّ تفسيرها بغير القتل. ولمّا كان القرآن لم يذكر كيف قُتِل المسيح، فالإنجيل هو المرجع الأصليّ أوّلاً وآخراً في هذا الموضوع.

5الذِينَ قَالُوا أي اليهود إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِ ينَؤ سورة آل عمران 3 :183.

وإذا ما تقصّينا الأمر من روايات القرآن نرى أنّ الرسول الوحيد الذي أتى بالقربان هو المسيح، إذ يقول :وقَالَ عِيسَى ا بْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنْزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَاِئدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيد الأَ وَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِ ينَؤ سورة المائدة 5 :114.


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

والآن لنرجع إلى مقالة سورة النساء وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبّه لهم وذلك في محاولة لإخراج المتشبّثين بحرفيّة كلماتها من سجن الحرف إلى رحاب حرّيّة الروح، ليس لأنّنا نحتاج إلى غير نصوص الإنجيل لإبراز الحقّ، وإنّما عملاً بمبدأ الكياسة حيال شعور الغير. وهذه المحاولة تستلزمنا أن نكشف عن قصد رؤساء اليهود من قتل المسيح. هذا الأمر بسطه لنا يوحنّا البشير في انجيله، إذ يقول : فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الكَهَنَةِ وَالفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا : مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ ه كَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيسا للْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ : أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً، وَلَا تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلَا تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 11 :47-51.

والواقع أنّهم حين علّقوه على الصليب، ومات وأُنزِل في القبر وخُتِم باب قبره عليه بأختام بيلاطس، فرحوا جدّاً وظنّوا أنّهم تخلّصوا نهائيّاً، من تعليمه وآياته. وأملوا أنّ موته القاسي يكفي لردع أتباعه عن القيام بأي نشاط. ولكنّ رياح المشيئة الإلهيّة أتت بما لا تشتهي سفن إرادة اليهود المستكبرين، لأنّ موته الكفّاريّ على الصليب، سرعان ما جذب إليه الألوف والربوات. فتمّ ما تنبّأ به له المجد : وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الجَمِيعَ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 12 :32.

وكذلك العجائب ظلّت تجري على أيدي رسله. وفقا للسلطان الذي أعطاهم إيّاه. ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدَّس وَكَانَ اللّهُ يَصْنَعُ عَلَى يَدَيْ بُولُسَ قُوَّاتٍ غَيْرَ المُعْتَادَةِ، حَتَّى كَانَ يُؤْتَى عَنْ جَسَدِهِ بِمَنَادِيلَ أَوْ مَآزِرَ إِلَى المَرْضَى، فَتَزُولُ عَنْهُمُ الأَمْرَاضُ، وَتَخْرُجُ الأَرْوَاحُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ مِنْهُمْأعمال 19 :12.

ولهذا يمكننا أن نقبل نصّ القرآن شهادة عليهم وإنّ الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شكّ منه مالهم به من علم إلاّ اتّباع الظنّ وما قتلوه يقينا لأنّه قام في اليوم الثالث. وبعد أربعين يوماً ظهر خلاله التلاميذه، صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين العظمة وفقا للقول : إنّي متوفّيك ورافعك إليّ.


----------



## عالي الهمة (1 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ فريد ..


إذاً تؤمن بأن عيسى عليه  السلاام .. " صُلب " ..


أنتظر ردك .. بشرط أن لا يكون منقوووووول كما تعوّدنا منكم .. !​


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*شو بفيدك اذا كان منقول او غير منقول
انت لما تاتي بحديث
فهل من عندك ام ماذا*


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

يحتاج اعيد ردي الاخير ؟


----------



## ma7aba (4 نوفمبر 2005)

طب خيوا سؤال مهم شو رأيكن نبدأ مناظرة حول الصلب تعتمد على الأدلة وليس على الكلام خلونا نترك القرآن ونترك الإنجيل على طرف ونعتمد على التاريخ والدليل الملموس والمعجزات التي تحدث ليومنا هذا 
شو شباب جاهزين


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

المواضيع فى الأنترنت كتير و لو كتبت موضوع ممكن يكون منقول بشكل او باخر او فكرت شوفتها او سؤال و قلت اكتبه



لو سمحتم اللى عايز يفتح موضوع ياريت يفتحه لوحده مش جوه مواضيع تانيه احنا كده مش هانخلص

فهذا سيدحث كثيرا 


و ارجو من الأدمن المسؤال حذف الردود الخارجه عن الموضوع


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

يمكن هذا يصير


----------



## استفانوس (5 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> يمكن هذا يصير






تفضل وابدأ


----------



## mr.mohamed (9 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

للاسف لا يوجد دليل بذلك لكن بدي اسأل سؤال ليه مبتهدوووش الثورة الي انتم عملنها ليه مش ممكن نتصاح ولا لازم يتقطع رقاب المسلمين سبحان الله بجد ممكن حد يجاوبني


----------

